# What's your favorite potato dish/



## smithnwesson (Nov 9, 2014)

Mine is Potatoes Anna. It's nothing but taters, butter, salt, and pepper; but it's unbelievably good.







Here's the way Martha Stewart fixes it:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...PwepvmGmU-UklObJw&sig2=uMKtAB8PfVplmXKlnNTrZw


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 9, 2014)

I dunno about that. It's looks an awful lot like _scalloped potatoes_. Which always seem to give me this certain feeling, like they came out of a box?

If we're talking a simple just-potato dish, you can't go wrong with some garlic mashed potatoes or dinner-style home-fries (with green pepper & onion).

But I also like some cold-cooked potato-cube in my Somosa-chat as well...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 9, 2014)

Just some good ol' potato soup. Almost no bad way to make it, but I gotta have cheese, scallions, and a little bacon in mine.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 9, 2014)

I can only choose one? 

Somewhere on this board I have a recipe for my dutch oven cheesy potatoes. Usually it involves 5-8 pounds of sliced taters with onions, garlic and bacon topped with four pounds of shredded pepperjack and cheddar cheese.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 9, 2014)

Jacket potato with beans and cheese. Classic!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 9, 2014)

3 medium Yukon gold potatoes
1 garlic clove, chopped
1 cup water
1/2 cup olive oil
1/4 cup lemon juice
salt & pepper to taste

Slice unpeeled potatoes into quarters. Place in 9x13 baking pan; season with salt & pepper. Add garlic. Combine liquid ingredients and pour over potatoes. Roast in oven @ 400 degrees for 40 minutes, then remove pan and turn the potato wedges so all sides can brown. Return to oven and roast another 20 minutes. Serves 2-3.


----------



## one2one (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh, jeez ... I'm just going to have to assume you didn't really mean I was limited to a single choice. Which would be impossible. So, in no particular order:

My potato salad
My dad's hybrid scalloped au gratin potatoes
Sweet potato fries
Roasted garlic potato soup with smoked Gouda
Garlic mashed potatoes (or horseradish mashed)


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't know that there is a bad potato dish conceptually...only ones that have been poorly executed. 

My favorite...homemade pierogies, boiled, then fried in butter, served with sour cream and carmelized onions. Little pillowy clouds of potato goodness. Mrs T's is a poor substitute.


----------



## Tad (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm another potato lover :eat2: Almost every supper, when I was a kid, had potatoes in it, and I don't think I ever complained about that (OK, I wasn't a fan of plain, boiled, potatoes, but that was a complaint about preparation, not that we were having potatoes again). Then, I grew up, read and heard a lot of trash talking of the potato as empty carbs--then discovered that potato skins are a really rich source of nutrients. Eat the skins and ditch the guilt 

So like some of the others, I like potatoes in so many ways, it is hard to pick! So I'll go with three.

For very simple: the basic baked potato, split in half, each half topped with a generous amount of plain yoghurt, and that topped with a dollop of chili-garlic sauce. I just find how the textures and flavours go together is great.

As pure comfort food: Make up meatballs, and boil them in beef broth (which makes for nice meatballs, by the way). Then once you've pulled the meatballs out, throw in chopped up potatoes and boil them in the broth that has been enriched by what has come out of the meatballs. Once the tater bits are boiled, skim them out along with a bit of the remaining broth, and make mashed potaotes (of course add some butter, and again I usually mix in some yoghurt). Meanwhile reduce the broth, and when it is getting reasonably concentrated mix in corn-starch or flour to finish thickening it into a gravy (be wary, some corn starch will already be in there, so it will take less thickener than you might expect). Top your meatballs and mashed potatoes with the gravy, and it is a pretty sublime comfort food experience.

And to stretch out of the potato's usual comfort zone: as pizza crust. Slice potatoes thinly (we use a mandolin), toss them with olive oil, then line the bottom of a pizza pan with about 3 layers of overlapping slices. Bake that for a while (which will start the potatoes sticking together, as well as cooking them). Pull it out then top as you would any pizza, and put back in the oven to cook the toppings. While still hot the 'crust' is not generally strong enough to pick up and eat by hand, but it works well with fork and knife. Leftovers pulled out of the fridge the next day will have more integrity, and taste even better :eat1:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 12, 2014)

Dauphinoise potatoes, omg *faint*. 

It has to be made the proper way, mandoline sliced thin potatoes, seasoning, garlic and lashings of cream. No cheese. So simple and so utterly wonderful! :eat2: :eat1: :wubu: :smitten:

Good old fashioned home made chips, deep fried, come in second, particularly if inserted into two slices of bread and butter.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2014)

Potatoes, Potatoes, Potatoes and we can only choose one dish? How rude! .. 

I am gonna name a few I like the best: 

(1) Potato Salad
(2) Baked Potato Covered in Butter and some sour cream
(3) Mashed Potatoes
(4) Fried Potatoes
(5) Potatoes with the Jackets on them is what Daddy called them.. Oh goodness to die for.

Goodness I read here where someone else lived on them when younger and the same applies here as my Dad would have said Supper isn't Supper without some kind of potato on the table


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2014)

Tad said:


> I'm another potato lover :eat2: Almost every supper, when I was a kid, had potatoes in it, and I don't think I ever complained about that (OK, I wasn't a fan of plain, boiled, potatoes, but that was a complaint about preparation, not that we were having potatoes again). Then, I grew up, read and heard a lot of trash talking of the potato as empty carbs--then discovered that potato skins are a really rich source of nutrients. Eat the skins and ditch the guilt
> 
> So like some of the others, I like potatoes in so many ways, it is hard to pick! So I'll go with three.
> 
> ...


Yummy that last one I have never heard of or done by making the potatoes into like a pizza dough but I am gonna have to try it now.... Thank you Tad for sharing this one.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Nov 14, 2014)

I'd have to say mashed potatoes. With chives!


----------



## shadowedmorning (Nov 14, 2014)

Baked potatoes with EVERYTHING. I tend to do baked potatoes with what-do-I-have-in-the-fridge, so I just set everything out on the counter and we fix our own: cheese, salsa, sour cream, butter, salad dressing, bacon, ham, chili, whatever is around. 

It's like when I was a kid and my favorite bite on the plate was that last one where everything was mixed together. It's messy and dumb but man, do I love it. 

As an aside, my favorite non-potato but featuring potato dish is Shepherd's Pie, cause deliciousness.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 14, 2014)

Since so many people on this thread love baked potatoes, I thought I'd post a trick I learned that makes baked potatoes even more flavorful. Put the potatoes into a pot with enough water to cover them, bring the water to a boil, and boil them for thirty minutes. Then bake them in a 350-degree oven for another thirty minutes. Try it! :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 14, 2014)

Extreme Tots from Sonic. Tater tots covered with chili, cheese sauce, diced onions, ranch dressing, and jalapeno slices.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 14, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Extreme Tots from Sonic. Tater tots covered with chili, cheese sauce, diced onions, ranch dressing, and jalapeno slices.



I can see everything but the ranch dressing: it seems to go with the rest of the ensemble like a baseball cap with a tuxedo.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 14, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I can see everything but the ranch dressing: it seems to go with the rest of the ensemble like a baseball cap with a tuxedo.


On paper, I see your point. But in practice, it's great.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 14, 2014)

I like a great big Yukon Gold baked with a little butter on it and a giant Porterhouse on the side!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> On paper, I see your point. But in practice, it's great.



That ensemble reminds me of the Texas Cheese Fries served at Chilis...with ranch dressing for dipping.
It is VERY good!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 17, 2014)

My top 5 would be: cheesy dutch oven potatoes (see above), hash browns, Alton Brown's Cold fashioned potatoes (salad), twice baked, and Cracker Barrel's hash brown casserole.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 17, 2014)

My number one choice would be the potato gratin I make. OMG so good. Followed by a big pan of fried potatoes, mashed potatoes, baked potatoes and then hash brown casserole.


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 17, 2014)

MisticalMisty said:


> My number one choice would be the potato gratin I make. OMG so good. <snip>


So....Would ya like to expand on that, just a little bit? Recipe? Photo?


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 17, 2014)

I never met a potato dish I didn't like, but my favorite is oven-browned potatoes roasted in a pan with meat.:eat2:


----------



## BigCutieJuliet (Nov 17, 2014)

I think I like pretty much every potato dish, BUT my favorite would probably be loaded potato skins with bacon, cheese, and everything else on them. Oh yeah, definitely hungry now. 

No lie, though, I have a friend who loves potatoes even more than I do. I have seen him pick up a raw potato and eat it more than once. O.O


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 17, 2014)

smithnwesson said:


> So....Would ya like to expand on that, just a little bit? Recipe? Photo?



 I take 2-3 large baking potatoes, wash them well and use the mandolin to slice them very thin. I take a pint to a pint and a half *depending on how many potatoes I have* of heavy whipping cream and steep 6-7 cloves of garlic, a couple tsp of dried thyme and a couple tsp of dried rosemary, and salt and pepper to taste for about 10 minutes. I strain the liquid and pour a little in the bottom of my pan. Layer all the potatoes in the pan and then pour the remaining liquid on top. Bake covered in a 350 oven for about an hour. Take the lid off and bake another 30 minutes. They taste creamy and cheesy and there's no cheese involved. So good! 
View attachment 117428


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 17, 2014)

The Orange Mage said:


> Just some good ol' potato soup. Almost no bad way to make it, but I gotta have cheese, scallions, and a little bacon in mine.



The potato soup at IHOP is surprisingly good. And it's really great at Chilis



BigCutieJuliet said:


> I think I like pretty much every potato dish, BUT my favorite would probably be loaded potato skins with bacon, cheese, and everything else on them. Oh yeah, definitely hungry now.
> 
> No lie, though, I have a friend who loves potatoes even more than I do. I have seen him pick up a raw potato and eat it more than once. O.O



Yeah I love most things made from potatoes

However, I quoted you because Asheville wants to wave to Gastonia


----------



## Jah (Nov 24, 2014)

Jacket potatoes with cheese and pineapple, mashed potatoes in general and baked potatoes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 24, 2014)

Jah said:


> Jacket potatoes with cheese and pineapple, mashed potatoes in general and baked potatoes.



I'd like to find a good jacketed potatoes recipe. Hmm.


----------



## Jah (Nov 25, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I'd like to find a good jacketed potatoes recipe. Hmm.



So would I. I usually get jacket potatoes from fast food places and pick the ingredients from what they have available.


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks, Misty. That couldn't possibly suck!


----------



## Jigen (Jul 15, 2015)

It's hard to choose only one. I'd say potato croquettes with diced speck and brie.


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 15, 2015)

All the canadians on this board and no votes for poutine yet? I still refuse to try it but they seem to love it.

My favorite is baked with the skin rubbed with olive oil and coarse sea salt.


----------



## Tad (Jul 15, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> All the canadians on this board and no votes for poutine yet? I still refuse to try it but they seem to love it.



I can think of two factors there: a favorite dish usually suggests something that you have with some regularity, and something that you have at home.

I would think that very few people eat poutine regularly. Lets face it, the combination of deep fried carbs, gravy, and cheese has probably justifiably earned the nickname heart-attack in a dish. Even teenagers that I know enjoy it occasionally, but not even weekly (Im sure there are people who have it more often, but I dont think that a lot of people do).

And it is something that is almost always eaten out: stereotypically at a chip-wagon or snack bar, but sometimes at a restaurant. You can make it at home if you have a deep-fryer, gravy, and fresh cheese curdsbut that makes rather a lot of effort and special shopping (cheese curds are only really nice for one or two days, so you pretty much need to buy them when you are going to use them).

So it would be a bit like if you asked people their favorite cookie, you wouldnt expect a lot of answers of deep-fired Oreos.


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm mot certain I agree that your favorite has to be something eaten regularly and prepared at home. My favorite meal would have to be Paella. I made it once properly and have had it out less than 10 times in my life. Casa Luis in Smithtown, NY with plenty of Sangria if anyone is from Long Island.

The fried oreo comparison makes sense if you consider it more of a specialty preparation.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 15, 2015)

I recently discovered potatoes O'Brien, and I think they deserve a mention.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 15, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> All the canadians on this board and no votes for poutine yet? I still refuse to try it but they seem to love it...


 


Tad said:


> I can think of two factors there: a favorite dish usually suggests something that you have with some regularity, and something that you have at home.
> 
> I would think that very few people eat poutine regularly. Lets face it, the combination of deep fried carbs, gravy, and cheese has probably justifiably earned the nickname heart-attack in a dish. Even teenagers that I know enjoy it occasionally, but not even weekly (Im sure there are people who have it more often, but I dont think that a lot of people do).
> 
> And it is something that is almost always eaten out: stereotypically at a chip-wagon or snack bar, but sometimes at a restaurant. You can make it at home if you have a deep-fryer, gravy, and fresh cheese curdsbut that makes rather a lot of effort and special shopping (cheese curds are only really nice for one or two days, so you pretty much need to buy them when you are going to use them...


This is going off on a bit of a tangent, but I watched_ Chopped_ last night (US version), and the basket of ingredients for the appetizer round contained poutine, Italian sausages in buns, tomatillos, and morel mushrooms. :blink:

It's tough to pick a favorite potato dish. I agree with all the baked/jacket potato lovers, though: a big, well-prepared baked potato with your toppings of choice is hard to beat.

I also love natural-cut fries with salt and vinegar, but they're not so easy to get in the US unless you carry a bottle of malt vinegar around with you.  But Cullers always has them at the Illinois State Fair (you can find Cullers booths at lots of other fairs, too. ).


----------



## luvmybhm (Jul 17, 2015)

i am all about the mashed. with butter, salt, pepper and milk. old school.
if i am feeling wild i might mush in some cheddar cheese or some sauteed garlic.

i don't make them very often, but i love scalloped potatoes. they are usually super messy to make (even when i put the casserole dish on a sheet pan the milk seems to boil over and make a mess). i usually end up cutting them by hand. i like the whole thin slices and i always end up having to cut the potato at least in half if i want to use the slicer disc in my food processor to cut them. when they come out right, they are super delish!


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 17, 2015)

What's taters, precious?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 18, 2015)

Does anyone here like colcannon? It's mashed potato mixed with sauteed cabbage and onion, covered with cheese and baked as a casserole. At least, that's the recipe I have; an authentic Scot (are you reading this, Ruby?) might do it differently.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 19, 2015)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Does anyone here like colcannon? It's mashed potato mixed with sauteed cabbage and onion, covered with cheese and baked as a casserole. At least, that's the recipe I have; an authentic Scot (are you reading this, Ruby?) might do it differently.



I love colcannon (isn't it irish??), but I've never had it with cheese on, or baked in the oven. When I make it, it's just mashed potato with lots of butter, milk (/cream :eat2 and salt & pepper, and then the sauteed onion and cabbage is just stirred in. Not sure if that's the authentic way, but that's how my family does it!


----------



## WTF (Jul 19, 2015)

Gingembre said:


> I love colcannon (isn't it irish??), but I've never had it with cheese on, or baked in the oven. When I make it, it's just mashed potato with lots of butter, milk (/cream :eat2 and salt & pepper, and then the sauteed onion and cabbage is just stirred in. Not sure if that's the authentic way, but that's how my family does it!



Thats how my family makes it! MMMMMMM


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 20, 2015)

My colcannon recipe comes from Abbot George Burke of Holy Protection Monastery. He is neither Scots nor Irish, so I don't vouch for the authenticity of his recipe. But he likes cheese and so do I.


----------



## one2one (Jul 20, 2015)

I like all the potatoes. :eat1:

Seriously. :eat2:


----------



## WTF (Jul 21, 2015)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> My colcannon recipe comes from Abbot George Burke of Holy Protection Monastery. He is neither Scots nor Irish, so I don't vouch for the authenticity of his recipe. But he likes cheese and so do I.



Cheese is amazing, but its not needed in traditional colcannon, it would just take away from the lake of melted butter! mmmmmmmm


----------



## deanbpm (Jul 21, 2015)

A popular drunken takeaway dish in the UK is fries, melted cheese, chilli sauce and mayo.

Kind of looks like this but in a polystyrene tray.  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 31, 2015)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Does anyone here like colcannon? It's mashed potato mixed with sauteed cabbage and onion, covered with cheese and baked as a casserole. At least, that's the recipe I have; an authentic Scot (are you reading this, Ruby?) might do it differently.



I agree with Gingembre that I've never heard of it covered with cheese and baked. But then I always say that Americans put cheese on and in, everything they just can't leave it! 

I like colcannon so long as it's made with white cabbage, not terrible kale or spring cabbage.


----------



## MattB (Jul 31, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> All the canadians on this board and no votes for poutine yet? I still refuse to try it but they seem to love it.
> 
> My favorite is baked with the skin rubbed with olive oil and coarse sea salt.



Ok, I'll be the Canadian guy that votes for poutine. I don't even really care for french fries or potatoes in general, but a well-crafted poutine is comfort-food heaven.

It's such a simple recipe for a basic poutine, but every ingredient has to be perfect and in proper proportion to each other. You can have an amazing gravy, but if you use the wrong cheese the poutine is ruined. 

We just had an awesome BBQ joint open up in our neighbourhood, but they fail at poutine. Unacceptable. The gravy is flat, and they don't use enough of it. (A mixed blessing, I guess...) If they fix it, I will be their best friend...

You can get poutine in all styles and different toppings, but if you can't handle the basic I won't try the fancy.


----------



## Windigo (Aug 9, 2015)

I love German style home fries; potatoes fried in a skillet with garlic or onions and some fresh parsley added at the end. They go well with just about anything.

And I love French Gratin Dauphinois, that's a potato bake with garlic and cream. Delicious with steak. 

But it's hard to pick a favourite; potatoes are actually my favourite carb and so delicious in so many ways.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 9, 2015)

Windigo said:


> I love German style home fries; potatoes fried in a skillet with garlic or onions and some fresh parsley added at the end. They go well with just about anything.



It doesn't get much better! They were known (as in your post) as "German fried potatoes" until 1917, when they became "home fries". Many of you will remember a similar attempt to christen French fries as "freedom fries" when the French refused to join our (ongoing) adventure in Iraq. I hate it when potatoes get political.


----------



## WTF (Aug 11, 2015)

I had poutine for the first time this summer, at a burger joint in New Bedford MA. It was chicken cordon bleu poutine! YUMMMMM


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 13, 2018)

Baked potatoes and poutine.


----------



## Killexia (Apr 11, 2019)

I am really proud of how well my homemade roasted potatoes turned out. I cubed red potatoes and tossed them in seasonings and olive oil, then baked at 425 for about 30 minutes. Turned out better than a restaurant. Mmmmm


----------

